# 576xp being replaced with 572XP . . . Latest generation auto tune



## farmerdoug (Nov 11, 2013)

I was just about ready to pull the trigger on the 576 XP and then I spent an entire day cutting wood with my 562xp (ported by Mitch) and I totally had a blast. My saw runs even better in the 2nd season than the first season I had it.

I had so much fun with the 562xp, that I decided that I am going to wait for Husky to replace their 576xp with the same technology as the 562xp.

I know Husky has to be working hard on this upgrade for a couple of reasons:

576XP got off to a bad start with the first generation auto tune that was buggy at first. Now when people research this saw, they think this is a bad saw because of the initial reviews on it.
I think Husky wants to hit a home run in the 70cc market so they can have a saw that is not only awesome, but has awesome reviews all the way from day one.
The reason no one knows the replacement is happening is because more people like me won't purchase the 576xp which is actually a good saw - as they will wait.
I am betting the cat will be out of the bag in late 2014 if not sooner.

I still love my Stihl weed eaters and my Stihl dealer. I think I am going to keep my pro saws in the the Husky family from now on.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 11, 2013)

more than one of us are waiting for the "no name" Husq. Personally, I am a very impatient person by nature and everytime I am ready to just go buy "something" bc of cad...... one of these threads pops up and puts me back on track for a while. If I can buy a month at a time thru a thread..... eventually it will pay off.


----------



## Agoraphobia (Nov 17, 2013)

I did my bit and bought a 576 to help you guys out. You're welcome.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 17, 2013)

From what I've heard late 2014 at the earliest for it. So if you need a saw to use now and not in 2015 you might as well get a 576.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 17, 2013)

farmerdoug said:


> I was just about ready to pull the trigger on the 576 XP and then I spent an entire day cutting wood with my 562xp (ported by Mitch) and I totally had a blast. My saw runs even better in the 2nd season than the first season I had it.
> 
> I had so much fun with the 562xp, that I decided that I am going to wait for Husky to replace their 576xp with the same technology as the 562xp.
> 
> ...


No need to have a 70cc if you have a ported 562xp, unless ya just want one... 

I also love my Stihl weed eater!


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 17, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> From what I've heard late 2014 at the earliest for it. So if you need a saw to use now and not in 2015 you might as well get a 576.


Another year?  It's been in the hands of test users for over 6 months already, hasn't it?


----------



## z71mike (Nov 17, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> more than one of us are waiting for the "no name" Husq. Personally, I am a very impatient person by nature and everytime I am ready to just go buy "something" bc of cad...... one of these threads pops up and puts me back on track for a while. If I can buy a month at a time thru a thread..... eventually it will pay off.



Careful. The longer you wait, the bigger the load you drop.....


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 17, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> From what I've heard late 2014 at the earliest for it. So if you need a saw to use now and not in 2015 you might as well get a 576.


 ....or a 372xp X-torq.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 17, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> Another year?  It's been in the hands of test users for over 6 months already, hasn't it?


 
Longer than that, as I recall it....


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 17, 2013)

guess I'll get me a 365 to tide me over.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 4, 2015)

After runnin my ported 372(by mitch also) ,i cant see luggin the xtra weight of a 576 around!
I have run a 576AT ,nice runnin saw ,but IMO not worth it.


----------



## mesupra (Jan 4, 2015)

What issues were there with the early 576's. Ive owned over 6 576xp's starting with the very first models, long before local dealers had them on their shelves, and never an issue with a single 576.


----------



## sawfun (Jan 4, 2015)

Get a new 372xt, then get a new xpw piston & cylinder, and finally get that combination ported and I doubt you could really be unhappy.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2015)

mesupra said:


> What issues were there with the early 576's. Ive owned over 6 576xp's starting with the very first models, long before local dealers had them on their shelves, and never an issue with a single 576.



No special issues, that I know of - but it is a first generation "strato", and a large and heavy saw.


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Jan 5, 2015)

It's 2015, where's the news?


----------



## Tor R (Jan 5, 2015)

572 li xp


----------



## gunrush128 (Jan 5, 2015)

The suspense is killing me. Does anyone know when Husqvarna typically releases new saws? Is there any pattern, or is it just sporadic throughout the year? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrush128 (Jan 5, 2015)

I found this gem in another thread. It's supposedly the rear handle of said 'mystery saw'







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2015)

gunrush128 said:


> I found this gem in another thread. It's supposedly the rear handle of said 'mystery saw'
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There may be more than one model out there, for user trials.....


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2015)

gunrush128 said:


> The suspense is killing me. Does anyone know when Husqvarna typically releases new saws? Is there any pattern, or is it just sporadic throughout the year?



Sept/oct may be most common - but there aren't really any "rules" that I know of.....


----------



## gunrush128 (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe a 568xpat and a 590xpat? A guy can dream, right?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBERTRON (Feb 17, 2015)

im waiting as well im building a maten 308 ar 10 platform right now just to curb the wait on this new saw coming. suspense is killer


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 17, 2015)

TIMBERTRON said:


> im waiting as well im building a maten 308 ar 10 platform right now just to curb the wait on this new saw coming.[emoji14]opcorn2: suspense is killer


That's a better toy any way.


----------



## Husqavarna Guy (Mar 6, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Longer than that, as I recall it....



ST what year did the 576AT come out?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2015)

Husqavarna Guy said:


> ST what year did the 576AT come out?



I think 2007 - but the basic design is a little older (575) - it is a "first generation" strato, that needs a replacement.


----------



## Derf (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm probably wrong, but I thought the evolution went
272XP -> 371XP -> 372XP / 372XPW (375XP) - NON STRATO
372XP XT -> 575XP XT -> 576XP XT -> 576XP XT AT - STATO SAWS

I thought the 372XP XT came out just after the 372XPW. I don't have any years to match up to this, but it would seem that the 372XP XT was a first gen. strato, the 575xp and 576p were revisions to that design and second gen. strato saws. 
Can anyone (SawTroll) tell me 
1) differences between first and second generation strato saws
2) why everyone says the 575/576 are "smoother" saws than the 372? Is it a lower mass piston, or something else? They all have three anti-vib springs.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 7, 2015)

Derf said:


> I'm probably wrong, but I thought the evolution went
> 272XP -> 371XP -> 372XP / 372XPW (375XP) - NON STRATO
> 372XP XT -> 575XP XT -> 576XP XT -> 576XP XT AT - STATO SAWS
> 
> ...


I have wondered about the 576's being smoother running saws, too. I have run several and to me they certainly feel smoother than my 371 or my brothers 372.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 7, 2015)

Derf said:


> I'm probably wrong, but I thought the evolution went
> 272XP -> 371XP -> 372XP / 372XPW (375XP) - NON STRATO
> 372XP XT -> 575XP XT -> 576XP XT -> 576XP XT AT - STATO SAWS
> 
> ...



First, the 372xpw mostly was 71cc, and the use of the 75cc top end in the US from 2006-2009 was mostly about EPA, not about more performance. Those cylinders came from the 375K, and the porting was seriously inferior to the 71cc ones.

The correct order of appearance was 272xp, 371xp, 372xp, 575xp, 75cc xpw, 576xp, 576xpAT, 372xpxt.

The 575 and then 576 were meant to replace the 372, but it obviously didn't work, as the saws were heavier and handled less well.

Regarding smoothness I can't really comment, as I never ran a 576 - but to me the 372 was pretty free of vibes, so I can't imagine anything can be much better?


----------



## Derf (Mar 7, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> I have wondered about the 576's being smoother running saws, too. I have run several and to me they certainly feel smoother than my 371 or my brothers 372.



I'll try to answer the question, even though it is also my own question. Anyone feel free to chime in.

You've got a rotating mass (piston and crank) attached to the crankcase generating vibration, this is isolated from the tank/handles by springs. From my understanding, there are only two things that could contribute to the 5 series feeling smoother than the 3 series.

1) Less mass in the crankshaft. The crankshaft's counterweight lobes contribute greatly to the vibration. I haven't thrown them on the scales to compare, but it could be possible that the 57# series has a lighter weight crankshaft. Less mass would mean less inertia being thrown around which would mean less vibration transmitted to the crankcase.
2) More mass in the crankcase. According to Bill's Saws shop the 372XP weighs 13.4lbs, while the 575XP weighs 14.9 and the 576XP weighs 14.6lbs. I'm betting a significant portion of that could be mass attached to the crankshaft (case, cylinder, muffler, carb, air filter) and not isolated by the springs. All other things being equal, a heavier crankcase would do a better job soaking up vibrations from two equal-weight piston/crankshafts. This is what my money is on. The extra pound of mass is soaking up the vibration of similar piston/crankshafts.

It's also possible that it has to do with
3) Less mass in the piston. The 372XP, 575XP and 576XP all have 50mm pistons. Only the 372XPW had a 51.4mm piston. The piston is aluminum, and could only account for a few grams difference in total weight if the skirts were different. Therefore unlikely to significantly contribute.
4) Springs. Since both the 37# series and 57# series use three springs, perhaps the spring rates, wire thickness, or spring length changed to better isolate the vibration. However, I'm thinking springs are doing their job and this is unlikely to play a large role.


NOW, the million dollar question I have for all you folks is....

Being that one of the "features" boasted of the 575XP/576XP is how "smooth" they are compared to the 372XP...If you believe my hypothesis that LESS total mass means MORE vibration, and MORE total mass means LESS vibrations... which would you rather have in a 572XP: A lighter saw with more vibration or a heavier saw with less vibration?????

(there, back on topic)


----------



## pro94lt (Mar 7, 2015)

This saw is 18 months minimal from the market. as with the t540xp, 562xp, and 550xp they were on the website and in other markets for over a year before they were released and even then you couldn't just walk in and get one hell most dealer. I just got a 576xpat no need in waiting


----------



## Derf (Mar 7, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> The correct order of appearance was 272xp, 371xp, 372xp, 575xp, 75cc xpw, 576xp, 576xpAT, 372xpxt.



Thanks, SawTroll.

I seem to remember that you could still buy 372XP (non strato) in 2008/2009, as well as a 75cc 372XPW (375K), and the 372XP X-Torq appeared in late 2009/2010. If the 575XP appeared in 2007 or so as you remember, that means that in a span of 3 years Husky *replaced* the 372XP with a 575XP, replaced the 575XP with a 576XP, and then replaced the 372XP with a 372XP x-torq. What a clusterf*ck! No wonder they are taking 5+ years to get it right with the next replacement. Lol.

(damn, are we back off topic again?)


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 7, 2015)

First generation Strato saws are the Husky and Stihl ones designed without using the Zenoah patents. Stihl is still introducing first generation saws, but Husky bought Zenoah, and are well into the second generation. The Dolmar PS-6100 is a pretty new design, but still a first generation one in this context.


----------



## riley1056 (Mar 7, 2015)

372 is a good saw what can u say hard to replace a legend.


----------



## hamish (Mar 7, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> The 575 and then 576 were meant to replace the 372, but it obviously didn't work, as the saws were heavier and handled less well.
> 
> Regarding smoothness I can't really comment, as I never ran a 576 - but to me the 372 was pretty free of vibes, so I can't imagine anything can be much better?



If you got your hands on one you be realizing that yes, it can be better than the 372. The smoothness of the 576 is attributed to its powerband, and the 576AT really allows that smoothness to shine.

Perhaps the WLC users should be using the 372XPXT as they are available and handle much better and of course are lighter than the 576's.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 7, 2015)

Derf said:


> Thanks, SawTroll.
> 
> I seem to remember that you could still buy 372XP (non strato) in 2008/2009, as well as a 75cc 372XPW (375K), and the 372XP X-Torq appeared in late 2009/2010. If the 575XP appeared in 2007 or so as you remember, that means that in a span of 3 years Husky *replaced* the 372XP with a 575XP, replaced the 575XP with a 576XP, and then replaced the 372XP with a 372XP x-torq. What a clusterf*ck! No wonder they are taking 5+ years to get it right with the next replacement. Lol.
> 
> (damn, are we back off topic again?)



The 575xp appeared as a 2005 model, meaning it really was out late 2004.


----------



## Derf (Mar 7, 2015)

hamish said:


> If you got your hands on one you be realizing that yes, it can be better than the 372. The smoothness of the 576 is attributed to its powerband, and the 576AT really allows that smoothness to shine.



I thought the "smoothness" was a feature indicating less vibration... the way you phrase this, it sounds like its a feature of rapid acceleration or a wide torque band providing less change in RPM during use. Otherwise I can't reconcile how the power band could contribute to less vibration.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 7, 2015)

hamish said:


> If you got your hands on one you be realizing that yes, it can be better than the 372. The smoothness of the 576 is attributed to its powerband, and the 576AT really allows that smoothness to shine.
> 
> *Perhaps the WLC users should be using the 372XPXT as they are available and handle much better and of course are lighter than the 576's*.



Husky sponsor only the 576xp, and I'm sure they have lost some "medals" that way. There was a steep decline in their results the first time they used the 576 instead of the 371/372s - allowing MS460 users to dominate. The same thing happened last year, but in 2012 Husky oddly won a quadruple with the 576xp. I guess the "ball" is still round!


----------



## hamish (Mar 7, 2015)

Derf said:


> I thought the "smoothness" was a feature indicating less vibration... the way you phrase this, it sounds like its a feature of rapid acceleration or a wide torque band providing less change in RPM during use. Otherwise I can't reconcile how the power band could contribute to less vibration.


Its the wider torque band, nothing to do with the AV.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 7, 2015)

Derf said:


> The crankshaft's counterweight lobes contribute greatly to the vibration.


The purpose of the counterweights is to _reduce_ vibration, but they must be matched to the mass of the piston to do that. Arbitrarily increasing or decreasing the size of the counterweights will not improve vibration.


----------



## Jeffkrib (Mar 7, 2015)

I remember learning how to cancel vibration, you can calculate the correct spring weight for a given mass and RPM. Learnt this when I was studying mechanical engineering never used it in my field of work though.
Good example of where its done is in big commercial air conditioning compressors, they sit on big springs. Its very important especially for high rise buildings, an unballanced system can tear a building appart ( it has been known to happen). If you have an exact known mass and RPM it works perfectly, chainsaws run in an RPM range though.
Jeff


----------



## Derf (Mar 8, 2015)

hamish said:


> Its the wider torque band, nothing to do with the AV.



Ahh, well then I guess that is just a feature of a strato saw, which in general, regardless of brand, is the general theme I see : more grunt down low. 

So now I wonder, in all the threads that I read comparing a 372xp to a 575xp or 576xp, where someone says the 5 series is "smoother", were they comparing pre-xTorq 372 to 575/576 xTorq? It would seem like a 372xp xTorq would be as smooth as the 575xp/576xp xTorq. 

Considering you can't even buy non xTorq 372xp saws any more (in the US), the "smoothness" shouldn't be that big of a selling point. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KG441c (Mar 8, 2015)

There is a member here that said he has a couple buddies that have been on a demo 590 and said it was super smooth? Anyone elsw heard this?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 8, 2015)

hamish said:


> If you got your hands on one you be realizing that yes, it can be better than the 372. The smoothness of the 576 is attributed to its powerband, and the 576AT really allows that smoothness to shine.
> 
> Perhaps the WLC users should be using the 372XPXT as they are available and handle much better and of course are lighter than the 576's.



What the sponsored competitors use likely is a question of marketing policy? At least I can't explain it in any other way....


----------



## Franny K (Mar 8, 2015)

Derf said:


> I'll try to answer the question, even though it is also my own question. Anyone feel free to chime in.
> 
> You've got a rotating mass (piston and crank) attached to the crankcase generating vibration, this is isolated from the tank/handles by springs. From my understanding, there are only two things that could contribute to the 5 series feeling smoother than the 3 series.
> 
> ...



I think theory 1 above is flawed. The piston and rod create an unbalance as they move. In a single cylinder without a counter balancer this makes shaking in essentially one plane. This shaking isn't really able to be compensate for as if it is offset (say stroke is vertical) then a front back shaking is created. There is a balance factor to basically divide the shaking. It gets more complex because the rod length isn't infinite. I would think more mass in the crank with the same balance factor would score lower vibration. Similar logic as you put farther down.


----------



## Derf (Mar 8, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> The purpose of the counterweights is to _reduce_ vibration, but they must be matched to the mass of the piston to do that. Arbitrarily increasing or decreasing the size of the counterweights will not improve vibration.


Thanks Chris, I agree that the counterweights are matched to the piston weight and are there to reduce vibration, but I was under the impression that they cannot completely cancel it. I guess what I want to clarify is, a system with a xx weight counterweight on the crankshaft and an similar system with an xx+yy weight counterweight, the latter system would have more vibration than the former. Mentally I'm thinking of the vibration (at similar RPM) to a car engine vs a chainsaw engine. The bigger engine has more vibration. Is this incorrect anybody?



Franny K said:


> I think theory 1 above is flawed. The piston and rod create an unbalance as they move. In a single cylinder without a counter balancer this makes shaking in essentially one plane. This shaking isn't really able to be compensate for as if it is offset (say stroke is vertical) then a front back shaking is created. There is a balance factor to basically divide the shaking. It gets more complex because the rod length isn't infinite. I would think more mass in the crank with the same balance factor would score lower vibration. Similar logic as you put farther down.


OK, I'll agree that this is a complex system, and I may not understand the theory or math, but I think that we can move on, since Hamish has clarified the "smoother" 576 is a reference to its power band, not its degree of vibration.


----------



## spike60 (Mar 8, 2015)

All these theories are interesting reads; but obviously not all can be correct. Two basic factors though go into what you feel. The effectiveness of the AV system, and the amount of vibration that such system must deal with. So if they get the saw right, then the springs have less vibes to filter out. 

If you remember some saws had a choice of rubber or spring mounts, such as the 288, and some had both "soft" and "hard" spring options. Early spring mount saws like the 262 felt real smooth, but we have to admit that the 262 could feel a little flimsy also. With a 262 you often have this nagging feeling that you need to tighten something up. The primary reason is that unlike today's saws, there was no top mount between the handle and the cylinder. (this can be solved somewhat by replacing the 2 rear spring mounts with rubber 288 mounts. Few more vibes, but a much more solid feel to the saw.) 

The desire for real smooth, but not to flimsy still exists. One way to compromise is to use softer springs, and add movement limiters so guys don't rip the saw apart when yanking on it. The springs on a 562/2260 are relatively small, and the saw is a smooth as butter. But they could not use small springs like that without movement limiters. 

The "new saw" is extremely smooth BTW.


----------



## Franny K (Mar 8, 2015)

There has got to be some compromise for idle vibration. Or vibration level at idle. I tried out a Husqvarna 390 and couldn't help but think one should figure out where to put the notch bef0re starting the thing.


----------



## Husqavarna Guy (Mar 8, 2015)

spike60 said:


> All these theories are interesting reads; but obviously not all can be correct. Two basic factors though go into what you feel. The effectiveness of the AV system, and the amount of vibration that such system must deal with. So if they get the saw right, then the springs have less vibes to filter out.
> 
> If you remember some saws had a choice of rubber or spring mounts, such as the 288, and some had both "soft" and "hard" spring options. Early spring mount saws like the 262 felt real smooth, but we have to admit that the 262 could feel a little flimsy also. With a 262 you often have this nagging feeling that you need to tighten something up. The primary reason is that unlike today's saws, there was no top mount between the handle and the cylinder. (this can be solved somewhat by replacing the 2 rear spring mounts with rubber 288 mounts. Few more vibes, but a much more solid feel to the saw.)
> 
> ...



Have you heard an approximate release date Spike?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> There is a member here that said he has a couple buddies that have been on a demo 590 and said it was super smooth? Anyone elsw heard this?


I still consider the existense of such a saw a rumor - but I have read things like that a few times....


----------



## KG441c (Mar 8, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I still consider the existense of such a saw a rumor - but I have read things like that a few times....


Im 100% this member wouldnt fib


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 8, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Im 100% this member wouldnt fib


I don't know/remember who have said it, or what actually was said - so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 8, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> First generation Strato saws are the Husky and Stihl ones designed without using the Zenoah patents.


What is the difference? I have not noticed any real difference between the 570/575/576 design and the GZ4000, other than that Husky used longer, angled transfers but I don't see that as fundamentally important. The whole air valve, piston notch and such is the same.


----------



## Derf (Mar 8, 2015)

I've been doing some reading up on the Zenoah patents, which I hadn't heard mentioned until the other day by SawTroll.

Zenoah, a Japanese company, were the first to create a strato saw back in the late 1990's (1998). If you read up on their patents, many of their core technology patents were filed in early and mid 1990's with more of what I know about strato-saws today (first gen technology?) added in 2001-2004. Husqvarna agreed to buy them in Sept 2006 (finalized in April 2007), and they continue to create patents (I've seen as late as 2013). Most of the patents that I see applied to ownership by Husqvarna exist after 2009.

The most applicable patents to a gen-2 strato engine that I found were filed in late 2012 and 2013. If there is a "gen II" strato engine coming in a 572XP, the patents describing those features have just been filed, which could mean that Husqvarna is close to releasing something.

Does anyone have a theory on how long it will take before Husqvarna makes Autotune ubiquitous and cheaper instead of a premium feature?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 8, 2015)

Interesting - I have actually never cared to look into the details, just how the resuling saws are....


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 8, 2015)

Derf said:


> I've been doing some reading up on the Zenoah patents, which I hadn't heard mentioned until the other day by SawTroll.
> 
> Zenoah, a Japanese company, were the first to create a strato saw back in the late 1990's (1998). If you read up on their patents, many of their core technology patents were filed in early and mid 1990's with more of what I know about strato-saws today (first gen technology?) added in 2001-2004. Husqvarna agreed to buy them in Sept 2006 (finalized in April 2007), and they continue to create patents (I've seen as late as 2013). Most of the patents that I see applied to ownership by Husqvarna exist after 2009.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links! 20130291840 seems to be a means of throttling one branch of the transfers (appears to be the one closest to the intake?) using the lower skirt of the piston:




The wording is hard to follow.


----------



## CTYank (Mar 8, 2015)

Derf said:


> Thanks Chris, I agree that the counterweights are matched to the piston weight and are there to reduce vibration, but I was under the impression that they cannot completely cancel it. I guess what I want to clarify is, a system with a xx weight counterweight on the crankshaft and an similar system with an xx+yy weight counterweight, the latter system would have more vibration than the former. Mentally I'm thinking of the vibration (at similar RPM) to a car engine vs a chainsaw engine. The bigger engine has more vibration. Is this incorrect anybody?
> 
> 
> OK, I'll agree that this is a complex system, and I may not understand the theory or math, but I think that we can move on, since Hamish has clarified the "smoother" 576 is a reference to its power band, not its degree of vibration.



What seems to have been overlooked is that we're trying to balance single-cylinder reciprocating mass with rotating one.
Reciprocating: piston assembly and effective mass of rod small-end.
Rotating: crank balance weights & effective mass of rod big-end.
The balancing act has to go on along two perpendicular axes. Neither can be excessive, or the other suffers.
Reducing reciprocating masses helps, but makes things delicate, not such a good idea.

Multi-cylinder engines can enable perfect external engine balance, from opposed-twins and L-4/V-4 up. Ferinstance, as an extreme case, 12-cyl Jaguars are like electric motors or Mazda Wankels.

The same problem plagued steam locomotive design engineers with 2-cylinder machines. Thus all the 3-cyl engines in Europe- huge improvement in mechanical stability of high-specific-output machines. Less of a problem with low specific output machines in US of A.


----------



## Derf (Mar 9, 2015)

After reading some of the recent patent applications, I think we're going to see
1) simplified carbs appear in next gen strato engines. A lot of patents apply to doing away with dual-barrel carbs, for cost, complexity, size, weight.
2) lighter saws. Simpler carbs mean a little less weight.

Here is a summary of some of the patents I've read.

http://www.freshpatents.com/-dt20090514ptan20090119934.php
May 2009 - Auto chain tensioner.
This sounds a lot like the keyless tensioner found on the 450e series, where the side cover and chain tension are in a single mechanism.

http://www.freshpatents.com/-dt20100408ptan20100083512.php
April 2010 - Chain Saw
Bunch of stuff. Dual-port muffler in case one port is clogged. Partially covering the muffler on small saws with a plastic cover. A pipe coming off the muffler where the hot gases escape, and the pipe has a slit/holes in it to allow a venturi with cool air, so that the ejected gases are not as hot, avoiding discoloration of plastic on the saw.

http://www.freshpatents.com/-dt20100408ptan20100083511.php
April 2010 - Chain Saw
Attempts to overcome reduction in airflow when the openings of the side cover are clogged by i) having windows around the mounting hole of the flywheel, ii) making a larger flywheel (which won't increase the weight since the windows remove some weight), and iii) having cooling veins on the backside of the flywheel to increase airflow.

http://www.freshpatents.com/-dt20100701ptan20100163337.php
July 2010 - Muffler
Smaller lighter saws have smaller mufflers made of thinner metal, that don't last when exposed to hot exhaust gases, so baffles are used, which requires spot welding... But on smaller mufflers welding baffles is difficult and expensive and time consuming, so they propose bending a tab into the path of the exhaust gases inside the muffler so that they can create smaller, cheaper mufflers out of thinner metal.
Note to future self : consider NOT removing this tab if I want my muffler to last.

http://www.freshpatents.com/-dt20101118ptan20100288251.php
November 2010 - Scavenging cover
Since the diameter of the ports in the cylinder affect airflow, optimizing the port size is difficult across different model saws, with a lot of re-casting and trial-and error. Of note, they aren't optimizing for power, they are optimizing to minimize blow-back. So instead they suggest using a replaceable cover between the carb and the cylinder with a window of varying sizes that they can swap in and out to optimize flow for different model saws. Porting gurus rejoice!

http://www.freshpatents.com/-dt20101125ptan20100294249.php
November 2010 - Insulator
Husqvarna is aware of a problem with strato-engines where they run very lean at idle, and off idle they get leaner, can hesitate, choke or die.
_A commonly available engine including the stratified scavenging two-cycle engine is typically driven with lean mixture during idling. However, when the stratified scavenging two-cycle engine is suddenly accelerated from an idling state, air from the air passage is initially supplied into the cylinder and therefore mixture having a predetermined fuel ratio, which follows the air, is not sufficiently supplied. Consequently, the lean mixture becomes further lean, which causes acceleration failure or engine stop._
So they propose an accelerator pump to inject fuel and overcome this problem. Accelerator pumps in the carb are not new, so this one is integrated with the heat insulator boot between the cylinder and the carb in the dead space to reduce space used by the accelerator pump.

http://www.freshpatents.com/-dt20120614ptan20120146249.php
June 2012 - Carburetor
In the dual-barrel carb of strato engines, the carb is very large, and the passage is long(er than regular chainsaw carbs). So they suggest using a venturi (a bulge in the airpath) to accelerate the air through the carb in the air-only side, and making a shorter barrel carb.

http://www.freshpatents.com/-dt20120719ptan20120180769.php
July 2012 - Two-Cycle Engine
Offset counterweights on the con.rod to reduce vibration and improve engine efficiency. This one looks juicy, but says very little.

http://www.freshpatents.com/-dt20120920ptan20120234304.php
September 2012 - Stratified-Scavenging Two-cycle Engine
Does away with a dual-barrel carb in strato engines for a simpler single-barrel carb. They suggest that the insulator between the carb and the cylinder has two windows for the air-fuel mixture and the scavenging port, and the jet in the carb is movable. Airflow through the carb through the lower fuel-mixture port creates negative pressure and pulls the jet up and allows fuel to spray into the airstream. Airflow through the carb going through the upper scavenging port doesn't create enough negative pressure around the jet, and it falls down, not spraying fuel into the air stream.

http://www.freshpatents.com/-dt20120927ptan20120240907.php
September 2012 - Stratified-Scavenging Two-cycle Engine and carburetor
Much like the previous patent, just with some wording changes and clarification, and explaining it in conjunction with the strato engine.

http://www.freshpatents.com/-dt20130425ptan20130098325.php
April 2013 - Air Supply Device for 2 Stroke Engine
Blow-back normally causes increased emissions and lower fuel economy by blowing air and fuel back through the carb into the air filter. This solves the problem without preventative plates or reed valves by creating an accumulator that catches the fuel inside the air filter housing, and a passage takes it directly into the crank case body to be used.

http://www.freshpatents.com/-dt20130829ptan20130220260.php
August 2013 - Air Supply Apparatus for Two-Stroke Engine
If using a single-barrel carb with a strata-engine, there may be mixing of fuel in the air-only scavenging airstream. So, they design an air filter housing with two discharge ports to efficiently direct airstreams into the carb.

http://www.freshpatents.com/-dt20130905ptan20130228152.php
September 2013 - Air Supply Device of Stratified Scavenging Two-Cycle Engine
Expounding on the previous patent with pictures and further clarification. Goes on to describe flow rate regulators and their design.

http://www.freshpatents.com/-dt20131107ptan20130291840.php
November 2013 - Stratified Scavenging Two-Stroke Engine
Little confused on this one, not sure if they are talking about the scavenging port, or the transfer ports. In current scavenging engines the amount of air chased through the cylinder is controlled by the port size in the cylinder. The transfer size is defined by a transfer cover, and a partition in the transfer cover. The transfer port is low, close to the case, and to make a cheaper interchangeable lineup of saws, a single crankcase design could mate with the same cylinder and the cylinder would partly determine the port size by using the skirt on the cylinder as a flow restrictor in combination with the different transfer covers.

2014 - no updates
2015 - no updates


----------



## Franny K (Mar 9, 2015)

Is anyone allowed to state whether these 572 and 590 have crank stuffers and the in board vs outboard clutch on them?


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 9, 2015)

Derf said:


> http://www.freshpatents.com/-dt20131107ptan20130291840.php
> November 2013 - Stratified Scavenging Two-Stroke Engine
> Little confused on this one, not sure if they are talking about the scavenging port, or the transfer ports. In current scavenging engines the amount of air chased through the cylinder is controlled by the port size in the cylinder. The transfer size is defined by a transfer cover, and a partition in the transfer cover. The transfer port is low, close to the case, and to make a cheaper interchangeable lineup of saws, a single crankcase design could mate with the same cylinder and the cylinder would partly determine the port size by using the skirt on the cylinder as a flow restrictor in combination with the different transfer covers.


Yeah, I totally misread what this one was about - I though it looked like the piston skirt was was restricting the transfer when it's just the edge of the cylinder.


----------



## Derf (Mar 19, 2015)

hamish said:


> If you got your hands on one you be realizing that yes, it can be better than the 372. The smoothness of the 576 is attributed to its powerband, and the 576AT really allows that smoothness to shine.





hamish said:


> Its the wider torque band, nothing to do with the AV.



Hi Hamish, 
I found some other posts in another thread that contradict your opinion that the "smoothness" of the 576XP over the 372XP is attributed to the powerband, they seem to suggest the smoothness is due to the AV differences. Just throwing' fuel on the fire here... 



procarbine2k1 said:


> I never liked the feel of the 576 over the 372, but they are strong runners. Very smooth/ low vib as you said. Local dealer had one last year he was trying to get rid of for cost, and I missed the boat on it. :msp_ohmy:





M&Rtree said:


> The vib difference and faster cuts make up for the 1lb difference.





ChipMonger said:


> M&R,
> 
> I have a 372 XT/XPW and its vibration dampening is already great and butter smooth. You obviously have both a 372 and 576, so how much better is the vibration dampening on the 576? I get the impression, from what you say, that it is noticeably better.





mdavlee said:


> There's a noticeable difference in them. I've had 2 of each myself. It's just a little less transferred into your hands.





M&Rtree said:


> The vib difference isnt anything crazy, but you can tell the 576 is smoother. Dont get me wrong the 372 is more than a great saw and does what i ask of it and it is still a pleasure to run.



As you might recall, M&Rtree owns both the 372XP and 576XP and ran them both, and was attributing the smoothness to better AV.

Of course, the 576XP is an x-torq model, and I've read that in general all x-torq saws are described as having a wider torque band. Many of the original comparisons of the 372XP and 576XP were of the pre-x-torq 372XP. The current 372XP x-torq should also has a wider torque band than the original 372XP, so if you are attributing the smoothness to the torque band, I wonder how the torque band of the 576XP and the 372XP x-torq compare?


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 20, 2015)

i'm just dropping in to let you guys know that you guys don't even know how sweet this new saw is  the rear handle pic IMO is likely not legit as the one i've ran a few times now was stripped of all stickers including the serial tag and looked to have never had them. probably some kind of protection thing in case one of their testers got sloppy and accidently let the public see it. as a matter of fact i know exactly where the prototype i ran is stashed right now. it's up on a hill on the tree line of a half havested cut block stashed under and old stump in the pissing rain. it's also got nearly 2 years of regular production falling on it now and still runs great. the rep testing husqvarna products has turned out to be a real good friend of mine. he told me yesterday that testing is almost done and apparently alot of guys are already done with their testing. i asked him if he had to kill the saw and he said it's based on hours so if it's still alive after the hours mark it'll still be a runner. he also has a 372XT with all the decals stripped and he told me it was a prototype as well.


----------



## thechainsawguy (Mar 20, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> i'm just dropping in to let you guys know that you guys don't even know how sweet this new saw is  the rear handle pic IMO is likely not legit as the one i've ran a few times now was stripped of all stickers including the serial tag and looked to have never had them. probably some kind of protection thing in case one of their testers got sloppy and accidently let the public see it. as a matter of fact i know exactly where the prototype i ran is stashed right now. it's up on a hill on the tree line of a half havested cut block stashed under and old stump in the pissing rain. it's also got nearly 2 years of regular production falling on it now and still runs great. the rep testing husqvarna products has turned out to be a real good friend of mine. he told me yesterday that testing is almost done and apparently alot of guys are already done with their testing. i asked him if he had to kill the saw and he said it's based on hours so if it's still alive after the hours mark it'll still be a runner. he also has a 372XT with all the decals stripped and he told me it was a prototype as well.



Did you mean you ran the 590 prototype and that the rep has the 572 and not the 372 that you typed?

Just looking for confirmation to make certain, nice to hear they are out there.

Dave.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 20, 2015)

thechainsawguy said:


> Did you mean you ran the 590 prototype and that the rep has the 572 and not the 372 that you typed?
> 
> Just looking for confirmation to make certain, nice to hear they are out there.
> 
> Dave.


+1 wondering the same.


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 20, 2015)

thechainsawguy said:


> Did you mean you ran the 590 prototype and that the rep has the 572 and not the 372 that you typed?
> 
> Just looking for confirmation to make certain, nice to hear they are out there.
> 
> Dave.



nope, he has a 372 XT as a spare saw and has had it since he tested it for husky. they let him keep it i guess. the saw i ran was 70cc class. and that's about all i could get out of him. even to this day i keep fishing for info everytime i see him and he is careful of what he tells me. he did tell me that there is a 90cc class saw in testing right now too though. the guy is from swedan and is the only guy i know from there. it's weird to see him cause he had that weird european look and has a black wife and kids. trippy seeing his casper face with his family with him LOL. SOB can drink too!


----------



## CR888 (Mar 20, 2015)

Did the one westcoaster ran have the 562 off idle stumble/hesitation? How was the AV compared to other 5 series saws 545/550/555/562 ect? Bigger springs? Have they improved the air filter and gone for a round 'auto style' similar to the hd2? Quad port? Strato generation? Have you ran it side by side with any other saws? Grey clutch cover? Basketball shoe look? Carb? So many questions with so few answers We need a full and complete review of this ghost saw including pics of it being ported!!lol


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 20, 2015)

it looks nearly identical to a 562 but a little bigger and has an orange case. the one i've ran also had a full wrap rather then a 3/4. had no hesitation/stumble at all. one thing i do feel a need to ***** about is the AV. i never liked the 372 AV because i was to mushy with longer bars and the new saw is the same way. i didn't get to remove the top cover but i'm sure the filter is similar to that of a 562. it did have a grey clutch cover and looked like a basketball shoe if that's what the 562 looks like to you LOL. was a real nice saw to run though and i'm pretty stoked to get one. i was stoked to get me a 661 but after running them both i just decided to wait for the husky.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 20, 2015)

CR888 said:


> Did the one westcoaster ran have the 562 off idle stumble/hesitation? How was the AV compared to other 5 series saws 545/550/555/562 ect? Bigger springs? Have they improved the air filter and gone for a round 'auto style' similar to the hd2? Quad port? Strato generation? Have you ran it side by side with any other saws? Grey clutch cover? Basketball shoe look? Carb? So many questions with so few answers We need a full and complete review of this ghost saw including pics of it being ported!!lol


hopefully husky does their homework, and does ample field testing before rushing this saw to market like the fumbled 562xp. at any rate they have their work cut out for them to if they wish to best the 461/661 saws. and then theres the 462 m-tronic, or is it a direct injected, FI model.............


----------



## CR888 (Mar 20, 2015)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> hopefully husky does their homework, and does ample field testing before rushing this saw to market like the fumbled 562xp. at any rate they have their work cut out for them to if they wish to best the 461/661 saws. and then theres the 462 m-tronic, or is it a direct injected, FI model.............


Well its good they have a high standard of competition IMO as it encourages brands to invest in their products and evolve. Hopefully they learned a thing or two from the 562 and 'get it right' like the 372. l wish they put a better filter setup with something like a hd2. l don't mind the 576xp actually but the market did not recieve it well and many husky guys just buy 372's (not a good result). l hope they put a sturdy side chain tensioner on this 572. l won't buy one untill they have been out for a while and trusted members say they like them.


----------



## Derf (Mar 20, 2015)

I could definitely imagine the 572 as a bigger looking version of the 562. Hell, if they literally just scaled up a 562 in size I'm sure a lot of people would be happy with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M&Rtree (Mar 20, 2015)

I'd be tickled pink if the two saws are similar to the 545/ 550/555/560/562 as the 372 is to the 385/390. Smooth running, eye catching, crazy cutting saws. My 562 and 2260 have been flawless performance wise.


----------



## Derf (Mar 20, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> it looks nearly identical to a 562 but a little bigger and has an orange case. the one i've ran also had a full wrap rather then a 3/4. had no hesitation/stumble at all. one thing i do feel a need to ***** about is the AV. i never liked the 372 AV because i was to mushy with longer bars and the new saw is the same way. i didn't get to remove the top cover but i'm sure the filter is similar to that of a 562. it did have a grey clutch cover and looked like a basketball shoe if that's what the 562 looks like to you LOL. was a real nice saw to run though and i'm pretty stoked to get one. i was stoked to get me a 661 but after running them both i just decided to wait for the husky.



What do you consider "longer" bars? The 372, 575 and 576 are all only rated for 28" bars. Even if they can pull more, how well do they oil? At any rate, I agree that the springs aren't ideally matched to do their job with my 32" bar, but I think if they _were_ then they wouldn't perform as well with shorter bars in the 20-24" length. Everything is a trade off.

How do you feel about the 3/4 wrap of the 562XP? I have read that for people who want more than a 1/2 wrap they like the 3/4 like Stihl's design because it provides more hand grip options than a full wrap. If Husky gives a 3/4 option on the 562 but only a full option on the 572, would you be bummed?


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 20, 2015)

In my opinion a solid 26" bar is max for a 372. Anything over 28" and the AV limiters start bottoming out. Guys here run 36" on the 372 with the stock Oilers and never have a problem. I hate the AV mushiness and will run a 385/390 at that point but seems a lot of guys don't care. If people here actually used a saw for more then one tank at a time they would ****. A 385/390 will make a good damn mess around a 42" bar if using the thick husky bar oil. Have chain correctly tensioned for 6 tanks then pull it off the look. Rails will be gooped with oil LOL. I know one guy here who puts 385/390 oilers on a 372 for logging even though I feel it ain't needed. I like the 3/4 on my 562 but I still like the full wrap better. I know it's not considered safe to have your hand under a moving chain but sometime when slapping an undercut in I can't get my hand down low enough on the powerhead. Not saying I would put my hand right underneath the clutch cover but on the bottom of the side of it is where my hand feels best when using the side of the bar in an undercut. 3/4 wrap doesn't allow this


----------



## Husqavarna Guy (Mar 22, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> In my opinion a solid 26" bar is max for a 372. Anything over 28" and the AV limiters start bottoming out. Guys here run 36" on the 372 with the stock Oilers and never have a problem. I hate the AV mushiness and will run a 385/390 at that point but seems a lot of guys don't care. If people here actually used a saw for more then one tank at a time they would ****. A 385/390 will make a good damn mess around a 42" bar if using the thick husky bar oil. Have chain correctly tensioned for 6 tanks then pull it off the look. Rails will be gooped with oil LOL. I know one guy here who puts 385/390 oilers on a 372 for logging even though I feel it ain't needed. I like the 3/4 on my 562 but I still like the full wrap better. I know it's not considered safe to have your hand under a moving chain but sometime when slapping an undercut in I can't get my hand down low enough on the powerhead. Not saying I would put my hand right underneath the clutch cover but on the bottom of the side of it is where my hand feels best when using the side of the bar in an undercut. 3/4 wrap doesn't allow this



36 on a 372 wow! Keep us updated on the new saw.


----------



## Derrick Sawyer (Mar 26, 2015)

Heres a West Coast felling 372 machine, except I sold another 372 and the guy wanted a wrap handle, so I had to take off the original wrap and put a regular one on this saw, doesn't look the same, but has the large dogs, runs 32" bar with skip tooth Until they come out with another, this is still the World Champion, at least the decals from this 2005 model boldly say so!! To me, 562 looks like its out of the old Alien movie, not a bad thing. Just as with the 661, big shoes to fill, hopefully won't have the growing pains new saws often have.


----------



## pro94lt (Mar 26, 2015)

Never seen the world champion 372


----------



## Derrick Sawyer (Mar 26, 2015)

Don't think anything is different than the usual 372 of the time except the decals, that said I grab older beatup machines first since this one is being handed down to one of the sons. The top yellow sticker is different, maybe it was from Canada, don't know exactly.


----------



## Derf (Oct 17, 2015)

This thread is going on two years old... Anyone still "waiting" for a 572xp to appear? Any more info on what Husky is working on/out or waiting for, or sightings or use experienced?


----------



## CR888 (Oct 17, 2015)

Derf said:


> This thread is going on two years old... Anyone still "waiting" for a 572xp to appear? Any more info on what Husky is working on/out or waiting for, or sightings or use experienced?


Since the 590 timberwolf echo was reduced to $399 and has more awsomeness than an F1 car Husky gave up....they threw in the towel cancelled the 572 and walked off to the nearest echo dealer to buy one for themselves.


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 17, 2015)

My dealer told me that the whole project was sent back to engineering stage . he said he went the woodsman thing in NY met the designer of the saw . the designer said the Saws bearing were failing very regularly . it was designed on the 562 platform . the designer said its at least a year out .


----------



## Big_Wood (Oct 17, 2015)

Well, the one I know of still runs just fine after 3 years. Orders were to kill it and that is just what he is trying to do. All kinds of cheap shitty mixes ran through it.


----------



## Derf (Oct 17, 2015)

I tend to believe Westcoaster and others may be stress testing it and Husqvarna is just looking to see if/what problems creep up to troubleshoot them before they are put into mass market sale...more than hearsay from a dealer that heard the whole thing was sent back to re-engineer. Of course, anything is possible.


----------



## thechainsawguy (Oct 17, 2015)

I heard the same thing from my local dealer, Husky learned from the 570 575 and 576 problems, to test the hell out of the saws for some years BEFORE releasing the new model. Also, if they don't NEED for emmisions, to eliminate the 390 yet, then you might as well take your time to come out with a real winner.

Dave.


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 17, 2015)

I believe all of you guys I was just passing along the news I heard from my husky dealer . the guy who spoke to butch said the 562 case and bearings were failing hence not out for sale yet. Yes this is just hear say . just info


----------



## Artemis (Nov 26, 2016)

This thread has been going for 3 years now and it seems the news hasn't changed. I was just told by my husqvarna dealer that they are testing right now on our west coast (Canada). They say the husky rep was just in and gave them that news. Seems like old news to me. But hey, if they've been testing it this long they must have the bugs worked out. I'm anxious to get one as soon as they are released.


----------



## Derf (Nov 27, 2016)

Husky 572xp :
See vaporware.


----------



## luuumberjack (Aug 10, 2017)

What do you think, will the 572xp be released next week according to https://www.forestry.com/editorial/equipments/husqvarna-572xp-august-2017/


----------



## mesupra (Aug 10, 2017)

Much awaited release for sure. I assume it's a 550/562 style 572. Hopefully they use the same tuning as on the 576. Out of the e 550/562/576 The 576 seem to hold up to the most abuse.


----------



## Jet47 (Aug 10, 2017)

I am currently in the market for a saw, my 2260 and 562 having failed last week. But unless there is a weight advantage I will stick with my trusty 372 x-torq.


----------



## mesupra (Aug 10, 2017)

Light sometimes equates too less robust


----------



## Jet47 (Aug 10, 2017)

mesupra said:


> Light sometimes equates too less robust


That is very true.


----------



## Derf (Aug 10, 2017)

Jet47 said:


> I am currently in the market for a saw, my 2260 and 562 having failed last week. But unless there is a weight advantage I will stick with my trusty 372 x-torq.



How did the 562 fail?


Also, sadly, no weight advantage. 
Read here : https://www.forestry.com/editorial/equipments/husqvarna-572xp-august-2017/

The 576xp will have the following specs (372xp specs in parentheses)

Cylinder displacement, cm3: 70,6 (70,7)
Cylinder bore, mm: 48 (50)
Stroke, mm: 39 (36)
Idle speed, rpm: 2700 (2700)
Power, kW: 4,3 (3,9)
Max RPM: 9900 (9600)
Spark plug: NGK BPMR7A (NGK BPMR7A)
Electrode gap, mm: 0,5 (0,5)
Fuel tank capacity, litre: 0,71 (0,77)
Oil pump capacity, ml/min: 5-22 (4-20)
Oil tank capacity, litre: 0,35 (0,42)
Weight without bar or chain, empty tanks, kg: 6,6 (6,1)
Sound power level, measured dB (A): 118 (114)
Sound power level, guaranteed LWA dB (A): 120 (115)
Saw bar attachment/fix: Big (big)
Standard bar length, inch/cm: 15-28″ (15-28″)
Pitch, inch: 3/8 (3/8)
Thickness of drive links, inch/mm: 0,058/1,5 (0,058/1,5)
Type of drive sprocket/number of teeth: RIM/7 (RIM/7)
Chain speed at 133% of maximum engine power
speed, m/s: 29,3 (28,5)


----------



## mesupra (Aug 10, 2017)

After having run a 576 a good deal I doubt anyone will feel that it's too heavy. It balances great with a 20 or 24"


----------



## Jet47 (Aug 10, 2017)

Derf said:


> How did the 562 fail?



I suspect it is crank seals. Fires right up but runs lean before quitting. I pulled the muffler off and the piston looks perfect. I also swapped the carb off my 2260, but it made no difference. I estimate the saw has at least 1200-1500 hours on it so I don't see me spending much money on it. Has been a problem free saw until this.


----------



## stihlonlynow (Aug 11, 2017)

Jet47 said:


> I suspect it is crank seals. Fires right up but runs lean before quitting. I pulled the muffler off and the piston looks perfect. I also swapped the carb off my 2260, but it made no difference. I estimate the saw has at least 1200-1500 hundred hours on it so I don't see me spending much money on it. Has been a problem free saw until this.


I will take it off your hands.


----------



## Jet47 (Aug 11, 2017)

stihlonlynow said:


> I will take it off your hands.


lol

No, I will probably take the head and piston and put on my 2260. Plus, if I get another 562 I will have plenty of parts.


----------



## cary911 (Aug 11, 2017)

It'll run fine ... just follow your heart.


----------



## cary911 (Aug 11, 2017)

Or just use a one saw plan.... fixed, done.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Aug 11, 2017)

It was only ofically confirmed this morning it was going to be the 572 they would release. And release now not a reveal.

The title of the thread definitely got it right way back Nov '13

1.1 lb more weight than 372
It's like the 262 362. They didn't transfer.
The 262 357 match up.

I guess I won't stay up late on the 16th with a 21, 372 saw saute.

There will be no "changing of the gaurd"

The 372 will instead get an honorable discharge from service next year and won't be replaced
I will crush one of my timed out 372 saws in a big underCut. In honour of 22 years service

371/ 372


----------



## Westboastfaller (Aug 11, 2017)

Husqavarna advertising again


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 12, 2017)

Derf said:


> .....
> 
> Read here : https://www.forestry.com/editorial/equipments/husqvarna-572xp-august-2017/
> 
> ...



Those are of course not the max rpm, but the *max power rpm*.


----------



## Derf (Aug 12, 2017)

SawTroll said:


> Those are of course not the max rpm, but the *max power rpm*.



Hey Niko, 
Nice to see you again. 

Yes, I would imagine the saw can spool faster than that. It may even have rev boost the way the 562xp does. I think this 9000 rpm is more indicative of the power curve of the saw, and where is peak horsepower.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 12, 2017)

Derf said:


> Hey Niko,
> Nice to see you again.
> 
> Yes, I would imagine the saw can spool faster than that. It may even have rev boost the way the 562xp does. I think this 9000 rpm is more indicative of the power curve of the saw, and where is peak horsepower.



Thank you - I am around most days, but mostly just in the "Good Morning thread" these days. 
I'm a bit tired of mainly discussing/answering the same topics over and over again in the chainsaw forum....

Peak (max) power rpm tend to vary a bit between individual saws of the same model, but according to the specs it should average around 9900. This actually is lower than for the smaller 5xx xp models - which makes sense.


----------



## porsche965 (Aug 12, 2017)

More weight isn't exactly what I was hoping for but do like the 576xp so we'll see. All I can say is this new saw better haul azz.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Aug 12, 2017)

SawTroll said:


> Those are of course not the max rpm, but the *max power rpm*.


 Hey Niko.
Right, I noticed that.

Though I saw the m/s2 A(8)
(Metres pre sec squared on an 8 hour average) on the original technical data sheet in German. It was not included here.
I know its higher as well with the 462.
Weight can be a funny thing though.
With the 372 having almost .8 of a lite fuel & almost .4 L oil. That's 2 1//4 lb easy.
It's not like I notice the weight when I fill up. At least not when its in a constant rotation. The maneuverability is all there.
The half a kg may suite it just fine.
5.75 h is a good amount with about the same displacement. A MM will put it with a 390 stock and if it ports out well with the heavy bearings in it then it may get popular on the coast.

What do you think the difference is to get a third more HP over the 372?
Or whatever different than the 565?
I think it's got crank suffers 
Maybe different cranks all together between the new models. 
Think that's what they originally tried with the 365 vs 371/372
A consumer saw that they could offer much cheaper but the cranks Failed.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 13, 2017)

porsche965 said:


> More weight isn't exactly what I was hoping for but do like the 576xp so we'll see. All I can say is this new saw better haul azz.



I basically agree - and suspect that they have beefed up the model, compared to the early test saws?

A comment from @spike60 would be welcome.

That said, the weight gain compared to the early (original) editions of the 372 may not be as large as the specs indicate, as 6.1 kg never was quite true (as far as I now) - particularly not with the "HD" (high top) version sold in the US. There should be little difference compared to the x-torq version of the 372.

Then the weight of the power-head just is one of several factors that decide how heavy the saw feels in the hands - weight _distribution_ is very important.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 13, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> ....
> What do you think the difference is to get a third more HP over the 372?
> Or whatever different than the 565?
> I think it's got crank suffers
> ...



The engine is a very different design from the original 372 in multiple ways, as are other factors involved in making power, so it is hard (impossible really) to pinpoint what makes the difference.
One thing is that the stroke is a lot longer (as expected, based on the smaller 5xx vs. 3xx saws), and the bore smaller. This is just one of several changes though.


----------



## cary911 (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## mesupra (Aug 13, 2017)

It seems the benefit will be balance. Which I will agree that the 550 and 562 have over the 346 and 357. I think we can all agree the durability goes to the 300 series over the 500 series.


----------



## cary911 (Aug 13, 2017)

It'll distribute ... most likely balance to the contrary.


----------



## Derf (Aug 13, 2017)

mesupra said:


> It seems the benefit will be balance. Which I will agree that the 550 and 562 have over the 346 and 357. I think we can all agree the durability goes to the 300 series over the 500 series.



Isn't the 550 lighter than the 346? And isn't the 562 lighter than the 357? If that's true, then the same bar on equal engine saws would be more nose heavy with the lighter engine, and "better balanced" with the heavier power head. No? 

If the new 572 is heavier than the original 372, it could balance a longer bar better. But the new 572 has a smaller gas and oil capacity than the older 372, so all filled up the weights may be similar. 

The 300 series was a simpler design; easier to work on, less things to go wrong. But the new 5 series is very efficient, and a tank of gas lasts a lot longer with a strato engine. With the addition of fuel purge valves, and auto-tune, it makes for a more convenient saw to own and operate. It will likely be more expensive too, in the long run, since dealer support will be more crucial for maintenance required of the electronics.


----------



## weedkilla (Aug 13, 2017)

Derf said:


> But the new 572 has a smaller gas and oil capacity than the older 372, so all filled up the weights may be similar.
> 
> But the new 5 series is very efficient, and a tank of gas lasts a lot longer with a strato engine.


I cut down your post to highlight the things I don't quite understand about this new saw, and I have one more point to add. 
The max oil flow is greater than the 372, but it has a smaller oil tank and expected greater fuel efficiency.
Are we going to see a saw that runs out of oil before it runs out of fuel if the oiler is turned up to max? Logically husqvarna wouldn't test this saw for years and release it like this, but...... I'll be curious to see.


----------



## Derf (Aug 13, 2017)

weedkilla said:


> I cut down your post to highlight the things I don't quite understand about this new saw, and I have one more point to add.
> The max oil flow is greater than the 372, but it has a smaller oil tank and expected greater fuel efficiency.
> Are we going to see a saw that runs out of oil before it runs out of fuel if the oiler is turned up to max? Logically husqvarna wouldn't test this saw for years and release it like this, but...... I'll be curious to see.



Very good point. We'll have to see. On paper it seems to indicate a problem, but in real world testing I have no idea.


----------



## Derrick Sawyer (Aug 14, 2017)

As long as it sounds good I'm likely to fork over the cash and give it a try. I wasn't able to find any other saw that has the same 48 x 39 bore x stroke, but the closest saw i have is the Stihl 041 super that is 48 x 40 and that saw sounds great, granted a very different muffler design. I've been using a 550xp for mostly everything and have been satisfied so far, the old 372xp is ready to retire, and the 066 just feels really heavy with a lot of vibration now that i've been spoiled.


----------



## cary911 (Aug 15, 2017)

Talked to the dealer ... It will be on display at the "UP State Loggers Congress" Sept 7th, 8th & 9th.

They set up. Allow you to run everything in wood, safety tips, etc... He said they sell 1/3 of their sales, "for the year", their.

They may have and allow you to ... "Check it With a Heat Temp Gun"


----------



## cary911 (Aug 15, 2017)

If he's not able to bring them back for "sale" at the dealer ... he can order asap.


----------



## Derf (Aug 15, 2017)

Didn't I read that although it is being announced on Aug 17th, it won't be available for sale stateside until the following year?


----------



## weedkilla (Aug 15, 2017)

Derf said:


> Didn't I read that although it is being announced on Aug 17th, it won't be available for sale stateside until the following year?


I haven't heard an actual date for when they are on sale - but I have no husky hook ups that tell me things. 
It was public knowledge that the stihl 462 would be on sale in Germany by the end of the month well before I heard that husqvarna was having an international "release" magically a fortnight earlier than stihl. 
I may be overly cynical but I doubt these two things aren't related. 
Not sure what good it will do husqvarna as on paper specifications are not in their favour, I can only imagine they want to get these saws in consumers hands asap.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 16, 2017)

SawTroll said:


> I basically agree - and suspect that they have beefed up the model, compared to the early test saws?
> 
> A comment from @spike60 would be welcome.
> 
> ...



Not a big one on specs as you well know. They did beef up the bottom end and are using 288/395 size bearings as an upgrade from the 372 size bearing. May add some weight but the bottom end ought to be close to bullet proof.

Can't imagine anyone will be disappointed with the power; they do indeed rip.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 16, 2017)

spike60 said:


> Not a big one on specs as you well know. They did beef up the bottom end and are using 288/395 size bearings as an upgrade from the 372 size bearing. May add some weight but the bottom end ought to be close to bullet proof.
> 
> Can't imagine anyone will be disappointed with the power; they do indeed rip.



Surely about as expected, based on what you have said earlier. I'm not worried at all about performance. 

Now I do of course wonder for how long the "final" version actually have been ready for release "at he right time" - but we likely never will know that.....


----------



## ferris076 (Aug 17, 2017)

8 hours left


----------



## captain (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## grack (Aug 17, 2017)

captain said:


>



Cool can't wait to compare to my 372s


----------



## gunrush128 (Aug 17, 2017)

Alright, now that it's official, I'm curious how much it's gonna cost me, and how soon can I get my hands on one? Perhaps Spike60 could chime in here? Pretty please? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grack (Aug 17, 2017)

@spike60 any info sir.


----------



## Andrew Young (Aug 17, 2017)

farmerdoug said:


> I was just about ready to pull the trigger on the 576 XP and then I spent an entire day cutting wood with my 562xp (ported by Mitch) and I totally had a blast. My saw runs even better in the 2nd season than the first season I had it.
> 
> I had so much fun with the 562xp, that I decided that I am going to wait for Husky to replace their 576xp with the same technology as the 562xp.
> 
> ...





farmerdoug said:


> I was just about ready to pull the trigger on the 576 XP and then I spent an entire day cutting wood with my 562xp (ported by Mitch) and I totally had a blast. My saw runs even better in the 2nd season than the first season I had it.
> 
> I had so much fun with the 562xp, that I decided that I am going to wait for Husky to replace their 576xp with the same technology as the 562xp.
> 
> ...


My heart was stolen by 262xp never been the same since. Love my huskys


----------



## grack (Aug 17, 2017)

Andrew Young said:


> My heart was stolen by 262xp never been the same since. Love my huskys


Always liked the 262s and my favorite the 288s.
But when i ran the first 371 then the 372s when they first came out i was hooked.
I hope these are a good progression of a great saw.
I'm not brand specific i run what i like of each make.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 17, 2017)

If you watch the videos, they stress over and over, how they've gone the extra mile to improve cooling, using new materials to shield the carb from excessive heat from the cylinder.. 

Sounds like Husqvarna actually did some real R&D with this saw before releasing it. Hopefully this saw will be a huge success in the commercial market.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Westboastfaller (Aug 17, 2017)

So Australia will get it on the shelf before UK even. I believe it was October 2017 and spring/summer US/Canada.
They said they moved the handle 10mm (1cm) that's should be good...They didn't actually specify that would be forward. 
It must be?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 19, 2017)

Saw this elsewhere.

2017 Switzerland, Poland and Austria.
2018 H1 rest of Europe.
2018 H2 North America.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CR888 (Aug 19, 2017)

Andyshine77 said:


> If you watch the videos, they stress over and over should've gone the extra mile to improve cooling, using new materials to shield the carb from excessive heat from the cylinder..
> 
> Sounds like Husqvarna actually did some real R&D with this saw before releasing it. Hopefully this saw will be a huge success in the commercial market.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk



Remember your 562 heat issue thread? When many blamed the hot start problems on umpteen things and I suggested shielding the carb with heat shield tape. Well many did not take much notice, but it appears that's near dead on what Husky has done with this new saw. OK, OK I'm just blowin muh trumpet! I bet you likey the new FC crank Mr.Andy, I agree this saw looks like they have made serious efforts to better the 5 series in many areas, hopefully this saw is as good as it looks. I've yet to see a FC crank on any OEM saw, bearings, filter, A/T and platform design all got a good upgrade.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Aug 19, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> So Australia will get it October 2017


 My Dyslexia was 'kicking in.
My Bad.

Same source
Husqvarna pre Launch site.

HUSQVARNA 572 XP

RELEASE DATES

APAC

Early 2019

Australia

End 2018

Austria

October 2017

Baltic

January 2018

Belarus

January 2018

Belgium

January 2018

Bosnia

January 2018

Bulgari

January 2018

Denmark

January 2018

Finland

January 2018

France

January 2018

Germany

January 2018

Greece

January 2018

Italiy

January 2018

Netherlands

January 2018

New Zealand

End 2018

Norway

January 2018

Poland

October 2017

Romania

January 2018

Serbia

January 2018

South Africa

January 2018

Sweden

January 2018

Switzerland

October 2017

USA & Canada

Spring Summer 2018

United Kingdom

January 2018


----------



## porsche965 (Aug 19, 2017)

Husqvarna may move the USA date up if Stihl's 461 replacement arrives earlier. 

Sooner the better, I'm buying both.


----------



## Derf (Aug 19, 2017)

With such a large population, a large forestry industry, and large amounts of forest land, why is Husqvarna waiting to save availability in the US until the end/last?


----------



## thechainsawguy (Aug 19, 2017)

I was told by local shops in BC here that they will be sending this model to test with fallers out here in the fall.


----------



## thechainsawguy (Aug 19, 2017)

Derf said:


> With such a large population, a large forestry industry, and large amounts of forest land, why is Husqvarna waiting to save availability in the US until the end/last?


I think to test the hell out of it. Fair amount of problems with the 550 and 562. Love those saws but they have not been bulletproof.


----------



## JTM (Aug 19, 2017)

Andyshine77 said:


> If you watch the videos, they stress over and over, how they've gone the extra mile to improve cooling, using new materials to shield the carb from excessive heat from the cylinder..
> 
> Sounds like Husqvarna actually did some real R&D with this saw before releasing it. Hopefully this saw will be a huge success in the commercial market.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk



Looks to me that their R&D was the 562 in the hands of the consumer.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Aug 19, 2017)

thechainsawguy said:


> I was told by local shops in BC here that they will be sending this model to test with fallers out here in the fall.


 Can you say R&D

I would love to be a fly on the wall.
You know straight up Husqvarna is sending top ends. 
I could ask some intimate detail I suppose. 
Since Walkers saw shop, C&L Supply, Pilon tool rentals as well Macandale's
Are all porting Husqvarna


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 19, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> My Dyslexia was 'kicking in.
> My Bad.
> 
> Same source
> ...




So I have a little time before the 576 goes in the trash... lol


----------



## Westboastfaller (Aug 19, 2017)

SierraMtns said:


> So I have a little time before the 576 goes in the trash... lol


 Hey Nick! Hows it buddy.

Don't be that way Nick.

I have a solution. We will change your user name and stay out of the mountains?
No luck eh?
I think I will start a thread 'about the 572...er..um..because we don't have enough. IDK...different discussions.
I can see through a lot of their ****
They said they tested on 5 continents in extreme conditions? -20C is about optimal interior winter conditions for both humans and saws. Then they left the saw outside for the night and said that that would be the real test? That's the best thing for it. Fluctuation is what's going to take it down.
They didn't go over 4,200 ft either.
They said 'Canada' was the biggest test because of both extreme heat as well cold
But they just showed a clip of small south east Kootenys BC. Were is all this testing?

Africa was 38 C (100f)
That's hot, I've cut in that more than a few times and never had an issue with 2 & 3 series.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> Hey Nick! Hows it buddy.
> 
> Don't be that way Nick.
> 
> ...



Oh the 576 isn't going anywhere. With a 32" bar and power it is perfect for my needs. 

Our local dealer here is at 4,500 ft elevation and I normally cut at around 5,300-6,000. And heck another 15 min drive I could be cutting monster white fir at 7,200 ft. 

I guess they didn't want our dealer to play with the saw. I wonder if its because of the all the Stihl on the wall...lol


----------



## johnwalt (Aug 20, 2017)

Jet47 said:


> I suspect it is crank seals. Fires right up but runs lean before quitting. I pulled the muffler off and the piston looks perfect. I also swapped the carb off my 2260, but it made no difference. I estimate the saw has at least 1200-1500 hours on it so I don't see me spending much money on it. Has been a problem free saw until this.


Check the auto tune to see how many hours it has lasted


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2017)

captain said:


>




Why are they keeping the 565? What market are they hoping to get with this saw?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Aug 20, 2017)

SierraMtns said:


> Why are they keeping the 565? What market are they hoping to get with this saw?


haha
You talk like its been around for some time.
Ask yourself why did they have a 61, 365?

I thought that at first too. I was thinking the 572 would be very close to the 562 weight/size
So why have a 562 and 365?...BUT...
They need to offer one at a less price.



Husqvarna have always done this in my time. As it is, they will continue to. It makes more sense to me than a 550 & 555,
But if there is any one thing consumers like then that would be choice, especially when its virtually the same thing at 25 to 30% less. Its a great sales tactic on their part, however, I'm under the believe that Husqvarna's intention with the 365 was to have a different crankshaft with the 365 and a Zama carb here but both were problematic and changed quickly. 

The 61 & 365 have been the back bone work horse of campany's (fleet sales)
The market has been huge for the 61 & 365 here.
Possibly some of the biggest sellers of all time. They are/were the consumer saws of choice. I would think hands down, the 365 out sold the 371/372 here. I remember them selling 10 years ago for $679 and the 372 around $950 and we were at 14% tax in BC.
The 266 is Legendary here, it was like the end of the world when they stoped making it. The old work horse 61 gave it a run in sales, I'm sure.

Im very curious about the 565 differences.

I still feel Husqvarna has something up their sleave here.

I believe the 572 will be the lesser model.
I'm certainly not talking about the 565 when a say lesser model. 
The 365 will definitely be offered at a good price. It has the same weigh as well ccm but is 14% less power. 
By the equivalent weight, it seems they both possible have the beefed up bottom ends which is a good sign. 

What I think may happen if things go well with the bottom end and all, then release it in a 50mm too. Basically a 577?


----------



## weedkilla (Aug 20, 2017)

As much as I like the idea of a 50mm top end on this saw - I have a feeling we wouldn't see it for a fair while. The rollout of the 572 will take nearly two years worldwide and if they release a bigger version on the same platform in that time no one would buy the 572.
I'd imagine the 90cc saw would be released first.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> haha
> You talk like its been around for some time.
> Ask yourself why did they have a 61, 365?
> 
> ...



So if they like to keep saws close to the same size why not keep the 576? 

Wonder what it would take to upgrade the 576 with the 572 autotune? hmmmm

Wonder if the 576 cylinder will fit on a 565/572? 565 XPW? hmmmm....

Any pictures of the full wrap bars? Hope they are full wrap and not the 3/4 wrap like on the 562.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 21, 2017)

SierraMtns said:


> So if they like to keep saws close to the same size why not keep the 576?
> 
> Wonder what it would take to upgrade the 576 with the 572 autotune? hmmmm
> 
> ...


 The cylinder is a slanted back design, so it won't even be close to the 576. Totally different design.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westboastfaller (Aug 21, 2017)

SierraMtns said:


> So if they like to keep saws close to the same size why not keep the 576?
> 
> Wonder what it would take to upgrade the 576 with the 572 autotune? hmmmm
> 
> ...


1) IDK
2) IDK
3) No! longer stroke. May be bigger at the connecting end too.. among other things.
4) yes
Only people using full wrap was BC fallers in the Canadian tests.

Go to :3:45 on the Canadian clip.
Its a nice full wrap. It has a nice angle forward. Better than 372 as they are uneven balance from each side.
http://hqendurance.azurewebsites.net/


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 22, 2017)

What do you guys think of this "special chain" made for the 572?


----------



## weedkilla (Aug 22, 2017)

They aren't really reinventing the wheel, but certainly not going to knock them for trying to make a better full chisel chain. 
Better chip clearance is always a good thing. The raker height will be a bit more sensitive, I'll be more likely to use a guide for every raker I imagine. 
Won't really know much until I've had a loop for a couple of weeks.


----------



## M&Rtree (Aug 22, 2017)

Hopefully they hurry up with USA release. My buddy and I have already discussed him buying a 462c and me the 572xp and walking back to the wood pile. My 372 beat his 441c and his 461 beat my 576. So this will be the tie breaker!


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 26, 2017)

How long do you guys think the 576 will be around before they stop making them and parts?


----------



## Derf (Aug 26, 2017)

SierraMtns said:


> How long do you guys think the 576 will be around before they stop making them and parts?



That's probably anyone's guess. I wouldn't imagine they will axe it right away. But if the 572xp hits the US shores summer of 2018, I would hazard a guess that they'll stop production maybe by winter 2019?? Dealer stock may then dry up by 2020-2021. By then they will be releasing their 590xp (and maybe 595xp) variants, and they'll want to phase out the older strato engine designs. 
Parts availability should be fine for at least a decade before we start seeing thing go NLA. All of this is just my guess.


----------



## luuumberjack (Sep 4, 2017)

Have you seen this already?


----------



## rmh3481 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sounds good, dont understand the 20 inch bar suggestion though. Hope they spent some time on this, so the cranks dont lose bearings at 50:1.


----------



## Need2Saw (Sep 4, 2017)

Looks like I have time to save for my new saw.


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 5, 2017)

luuumberjack said:


> Have you seen this already?




scary what they call a professional logger these days. i guess maybe they are for their area but i can't help but feel like i'm watching some guys cut firewood lol i personally would be ashamed to call myself a logger on film cutting that **** in that prestine ground. makes the job look way to easy as a real logger don't ever see ground even kinda close to that. i don't know, i just see what they call a logger on the coast and these guys ain't it lol that saw needs some proper testing.


----------



## Skeans (Sep 5, 2017)

westcoaster90 said:


> scary what they call a professional logger these days. i guess maybe they are for their area but i can't help but feel like i'm watching some guys cut firewood lol i personally would be ashamed to call myself a logger on film cutting that **** in that prestine ground. makes the job look way to easy as a real logger don't ever see ground even kinda close to that. i don't know, i just see what they call a logger on the coast and these guys ain't it lol that saw needs some proper testing.


I agree they should be tested on the west coast like they all use to be we get extremes as well as using them the hardest.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Derf (Sep 5, 2017)

The loggers don't have a problem with the terrain, it's the camera crews that do. They were taking it easy so they could film them using the new saw up close, as opposed to from a chopper or a pair of binoculars.


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 5, 2017)

Derf said:


> The loggers don't have a problem with the terrain, it's the camera crews that do. They were taking it easy so they could film them using the new saw up close, as opposed to from a chopper or a pair of binoculars.



that right there is the same kind of cutting as back east. i'm sorry but if that's what they call a logger people are getting the wrong impression of logging. it's NOT that easy, not even close. even the guy says it's big wood but then he's running a 20" bar! lol he doesn't walk the log limbing because he is used to pecker poles. that is buncher wood not logger wood lol it's all they got left over there.


----------



## Derf (Sep 5, 2017)

I'd like some learnin' from the real loggers. It is my impression that feller bunchers and automated equipment are able to process timber faster (and safer) than loggers can. Barring the extreme slope terrain, I believe the logging industry is moving to more automated mechanical methods. My belief, is that the number of logging jobs over the past century, even the past couple decades, is diminishing, as are the size of the trees that are being logged (as evidenced by the "old photos" thread). Am I wrong?


Further, most of these loggers who work the PNW are only there in the PNW, where the terrain is steep and the men are manly. But Husqvarna is going to want to sell saws across the entire country, even across much of Europe, Australia, and elsewhere, where very large trees and very steep terrain do not always exist. The interpretation of what a logger is may vary in different parts of the world. Do you disagree?

Given this belief, it would seem that Husqvarna, in looking to identify their target audience, knows that they can only sell so many "pro" saws to loggers who work on steep slopes with huge trees, and after that they are looking to bolster sales by selling to arborists, county line workers, electric company trimming crews, fire departments, gardeners /landscapers, farmers, forestry workers and pro-sumers. These diverse demographics may not use the saw 8 hours a day, 5 days a week, but their numbers may surpass the number of loggers who are shopping for a saw. If the bulk of sales for the 572xp will rely on non-loggers to support moving inventory across dealership floors, it may be reasonable to forgive the video footage showing the newest, coolest, baddest auto-tune fuel efficient saw using 20-24" bars, cutting trees on flat ground as simply marketing material to excite the buying demographic, and not actual market research on durability in the hands of some of the most extreme use cases.

Discuss


----------



## Skeans (Sep 5, 2017)

Derf said:


> The loggers don't have a problem with the terrain, it's the camera crews that do. They were taking it easy so they could film them using the new saw up close, as opposed to from a chopper or a pair of binoculars.


Come out here and carry a longer bar minimum of 32" all day long and it's not just camera angles. I've cut timber long enough that is bs I've had this saw in my hands it's nice but this doesn't do it BS in real terms.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans (Sep 5, 2017)

Derf said:


> I'd like some learnin' from the real loggers. It is my impression that feller bunchers and automated equipment are able to process timber faster (and safer) than loggers can. Barring the extreme slope terrain, I believe the logging industry is moving to more automated mechanical methods. My belief, is that the number of logging jobs over the past century, even the past couple decades, is diminishing, as are the size of the trees that are being logged (as evidenced by the "old photos" thread). Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> Further, most of these loggers who work the PNW are only there in the PNW, where the terrain is steep and the men are manly. But Husqvarna is going to want to sell saws across the entire country, even across much of Europe, Australia, and elsewhere, where very large trees and very steep terrain do not always exist. The interpretation of what a logger is may vary in different parts of the world. Do you disagree?
> ...


I run both a harvester/buncher in the PNW the largest I cut mechanical is 28 double sides by hand take your pick I got broke in falling long poles up to 175ft. This is a sweet saw but to be used in Europe is nothing I'll push a saw here a 32" goes a 562 now a 372 gets 32" square chisel a 390 will pull up to a 42" semi chisel and a 395 will pull a 60" semi chisel if you call bs on me I'll glad say you're full of crap. This area of the world is the hardest on a saw hint why stuff is always tested here a 60cc saw is saw a 20" bar is a joke learn to walk timber first.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 5, 2017)

It appears all loggers believe where they are, is the center of the universe.[emoji4]

Discuss.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## weedkilla (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Skeans (Sep 5, 2017)

Andyshine77 said:


> It appears all loggers believe where they are, is the center of the universe.[emoji4]
> 
> Discuss.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


There's loggers and fallers that's fighting words from where I'm from. Do you know the difference between a west cutter/faller and a logger?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 6, 2017)

Andyshine77 said:


> It appears all loggers believe where they are, is the center of the universe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is about a saw getting tested and the fact it hasn't been yet. 661 was looking awesome right up until it got to the coast. heck, some people from pecker pole country still think it's a reliable saw lol. maybe it is in pecker poles? i always forget that some people from back east have never seen a "mountain" let alone stand on the side of really steep one. to watch a vid like that one can really be misleading to a guy that has never seen the true difference. it's an eye opener and until you see it you have no opinion lol.


----------



## M&Rtree (Sep 6, 2017)

Logger's... Faller's... Quit a week here in Florida when they come down. How about you cut over a structure! 110 degree temps and humidity. We Love yall west coasters over north easterners though. Would agree more if yall push the end state off into the ocean though.


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 6, 2017)

M&Rtree said:


> Logger's... Faller's... Quit a week here in Florida when they come down. How about you cut over a structure! 110 degree temps and humidity. We Love yall west coasters over north easterners though. Would agree more if yall push the end state off into the ocean though.



were talking about testing a saw which i guarentee you your not doing in Florida lol you can have cutting like that. i don't know any faller who'd even take work like that let alone work the week. we work alone.


----------



## M&Rtree (Sep 6, 2017)

I know I just like carrying on. Harvey and Irma are down to test!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 6, 2017)

westcoaster90 said:


> this is about a saw getting tested and the fact it hasn't been yet. 661 was looking awesome right up until it got to the coast. heck, some people from pecker pole country still think it's a reliable saw lol. maybe it is in pecker poles? i always forget that some people from back east have never seen a "mountain" let alone stand on the side of really steep one. to watch a vid like that one can really be misleading to a guy that has never seen the true difference. it's an eye opener and until you see it you have no opinion lol.



I know cutie pie, you loggers are just too much fun to leave alone.

From the whispers I've been hearing, good old Husky got the message and actually put these saws in the hands of real men out west.


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 6, 2017)

Andyshine77 said:


> I know cutie pie, you loggers are just too much fun to leave alone.
> 
> From the whispers I've been hearing, good old Husky got the message and actually put these saws in the hands of real men out west.



As far as I know, even the one I ran was not tested in big wood and spent most of it's time inland. I mean sure, it did have a 36" bar and I did try it burried but not Day in day out. Don't get me wrong though. Hearing of this beefed up bottom end has me stoked. Hopefully we have something bullet proof but until it's been properly tested I'm not gonna hold my breath. Every area has real men dummy, they just don't film themselves looking foolish with a fisher price butter cutter cutting firewood calling themselves professional loggers. Lol may as well get them in a toto for the vid


----------



## Derf (Sep 6, 2017)

I like that Husky is considering many aspects for "testing". In humidity/heat and icy cold conditions to test auto tune. In big west coast soft wood, but also in hard east coast wood, to assess power and torque. I guess having a long bar in the hands of ham-fisted operators who like to run dull chains and pry out the wedge will test bearings and the bottom end. I don't really think the saw knows if it's on level ground, steep hill sides, or cliff faces.


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 6, 2017)

Derf said:


> I like that Husky is considering many aspects for "testing". In humidity/heat and icy cold conditions to test auto tune. In big west coast soft wood, but also in hard east coast wood, to assess power and torque. I guess having a long bar in the hands of ham-fisted operators who like to run dull chains and pry out the wedge will test bearings and the bottom end. I don't really think the saw knows if it's on level ground, steep hill sides, or cliff faces.



no **** aye lol running max bar length on a powerhead with a lethal chain in big wood is what it'll get day in day out tank after tank til she's dead. it'll even be stored on the hill in a stump or log butt something like that for weeks at a time in the coastal monsoon rain fall if it goes the whole time not needing any work. you will find very few here running a **** chain. without a sharp chain a faller is nothing and he wouldn't last very long. they might give him a few days to see improvements. the saw might even in fact feel the steep hill side if a guy accidently lets go of it. when you accidently let go of a saw on a hill it goes where gravity takes it and **** gets smashed in the process. sometimes they even end up under things you don't want them under. it's all part of the testing lol


----------



## Jet47 (Sep 6, 2017)

I have made my living for almost 30 years cutting trees down here on the east coast. I thought I was a 'logger', but apparently not.


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 6, 2017)

Jet47 said:


> I have made my living for almost 30 years cutting trees down here on the east coast. I thought I was a 'logger', but apparently not.



you know i was jab'n guys right? call yourself a logger, i don't care. to be honest, i actually hate to be called a logger. i know there is some worthy wood left but come on man. my grandfather logged from east to west. he left the east back in the 60's cause there was nothing left to be cut there lol. or has it grown back? hahahah logging is supposed to be a hard job which it is but there are many vids on the interwebs where people call themselves loggers but they are cutting firewood. gives the wrong impression to people as i said, it's not that easy.


----------



## Skeans (Sep 7, 2017)

Jet47 said:


> I have made my living for almost 30 years cutting trees down here on the east coast. I thought I was a 'logger', but apparently not.


Logger normally does everything from cutting right down to getting the logs onto the trucks, a cutter or faller is exactly that. You guys out there don't have crews of cutters or whole companies that do nothing but falling and mechanical cutting one I can think of right off the top of my head runs 4 bunchers and 8 hand crews.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet47 (Sep 7, 2017)

Skeans said:


> Logger normally does everything from cutting right down to getting the logs onto the trucks, a cutter or faller is exactly that. You guys out there don't have crews of cutters or whole companies that do nothing but falling and mechanical cutting one I can think of right off the top of my head runs 4 bunchers and 8 hand crews.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Our outfit consists of 2 harvesters, 1 buncher and 1 saw. I being the saw, am responsible for falling the 'oversized' trees that are deemed to big for the 'machines'. I fall them, limb them and cut them into logs and stud wood. I cut mostly spruce, though currently a lot of hardwood.


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 7, 2017)

Jet47 said:


> Our outfit consists of 2 harvesters, 1 buncher and 1 saw. I being the saw, am responsible for falling the 'oversized' trees that are deemed to big for the 'machines'. I fall them, limb them and cut them into logs and stud wood. I cut mostly spruce, though currently a lot of hardwood.



That job description here is machine assistant lol I've done it and it's actually fun cause you get to be on buncher ground all day and you still get to work alone. If the machine can go there, you know it's easy going.


----------



## GilksTreeFelling (Nov 10, 2017)

But do we know what kind of oil is best for it*572xp* yet?


----------



## ferris076 (Nov 11, 2017)

10W60


----------



## sawfun (Nov 11, 2017)

As new, hi tech, and improved as it is, maybe it will be oiless.


----------



## barton174 (Dec 7, 2017)

westcoaster90 said:


> ... ... i know there is some worthy wood left but come on man. my grandfather logged from east to west. he left the east back in the 60's cause there was nothing left to be cut there lol. or has it grown back? hahahah ... ...



There's not much true old-growth in the east, but FWIW, the 58 acre section of the family farm here that was supposedly the best white and red oak stand in Indiana according to the tree farming association (a lot of the big ones in that area got logged a couple years ago, and a few more finishing up right now. And actually, one guy is doing all the felling/logging/skidding/loading.), and my great great grandma sold everything off the whole 340 acres that would make a railroad tie during the depression, and that particular 58 acre area was completely clear-cut at that time. When my dad was a kid in the 60's, that area was all scrub timber. Yeah, not the 8' dia old growth that the redwoods and other evergreens get out west, but good sized stuff for hardwood has come back in a lot of areas. 

I'm not speaking to the "who's a real logger" bravado ********. Hell, I'm an engineer who spends time on the family tree farm and cutting fire wood and hunting. I'm just saying that in the last 70-80 years, yes, a lot of stuff that wasn't worth the time to log it is now good sized timber, by hardwood standards.


----------



## weimedog (Dec 7, 2017)

Not certain the genesis of the discussion of what a logger is or isn't, as has been discussed these new 572's are designed to appeal to a really broad cross section of the saw market place, both pro and not....appeals to farmer types like me, especially if the advertised emphasis on reliability turns into reality. After the first year, the pizazz of new is gone and the grind of life with the saw continues. The ease of which it is to live with a saw in those out years is what builds brand loyalty or contempt. But to the "Logger" thing.

Here we have all kinds. Big, small, mechanical & saw alike. While the big heavy equipment dominate the high production world here, especially the soft wood operations harvesting "State" lands (Think about that for a split second NY tax payers); there are many smaller "logger" type business that still carve a living with a saw yet. I have my three "favorites" as continual customers over the last few years that fit three different size profiles...all still use a LOT of saw supplies and keep me entertained with fixing a variety of saws suffering a wide variety of negative experiences. One a mix of feller buncher work with a crew with saws for smaller tactical jobs. (Has 372's 441'a and now adding 562's)Another does a lot of work for utilities.(has 550's and built 254's, likes "old school" saws and has blended interest with work) Mostly bucket work. My absolute favorite is a one man operation who makes a living doing "low impact" harvesting on agricultural land. One hard working man who limbs with his 390...easily. Literally a 6 day a week, 10 hr a day operation. (He's going to show up from time to time in video's BTW, already has) Has a two year backlog of work. Doubt any one could convince him he's not a real logger. I can't run fast anymore so wouldn't even tease that direction..Those new 572's will be of real interest to him. He likes the 562's I feed him to run but they just are on the edge of being interesting ...a little more displacement will do the trick is my guess. Especially with autotune. The world here about tweaking even modifying saws is an INTERNET world that he's not a part of and not even interested in. AND the focus on light weight in other offerings? Like I said he limbs with a 390 (Has two 390's, a 372XT, Stihl MS660 and what ever I send to test IF he has time..and thats a big "if"). All he wants is for those saws to cut fast enough, NOT to stop or be hard to start. Guess over the last decade of watching this stuff online you realize there are a lot of smart folks, all with a vision of reality based on real experience, but different than others who have a perfectly clear view of their reality as well...equally relevant and legitimate. Companies like Husqvarna spend a gazillion hours trying to build products that span as many of those realities as possible...I for one am really looking forward to the 572's....my bet is this fellow will have mostly 572's within a few years from what I'm seeing..

Another fellow I support has 3 576's I've tweaked....don't know why the one I just profiled never warmed up to them. He had the opportunity...just they didn't bite. I really like them. ..I'd pick a 576 over a 372XT even a 390 every time. Just a humble opinion..Why there are so many saws and brands I guess...


----------



## barton174 (Dec 7, 2017)

weimedog said:


> ... ... as has been discussed these new 572's are designed to appeal to a really broad cross section of the saw market place, both pro and not....appeals to farmer types like me, especially if the advertised emphasis on reliability turns into reality. After the first year, the pizazz of new is gone and the grind of life with the saw continues. The ease of which it is to live with a saw in those out years is what builds brand loyalty or contempt. ... ...



To that, I'm pretty stoked about them, as well, and will of course wait a year or 2 to see what's what. I hope that given the growing pains that they had with the 550 and 562, that the reason for the delays putting this saw out has been testing and testing and testing. (though I can't complain about how good they were to work with, giving me a brand new 550 with the updates, and selling me my original 7-8 hour 550 for scrap saw price, so I could re-tune the idle air bypass under the brass plug, and give it to my dad after I re-sealed the top end and transfers to make sure they were good. Which, as it happens, was QUITE a step up for him, from his ECHO 440EVL that he bought 30 years ago, has used for fire wood every year, and is still on the stock top end!)

Watching your recent videos on the 555-562 differences, though, makes me think that getting a 565 and making it a 572 won't be as easy as the 365 XT turning into a 372XP XT by grinding the dividers out of the transfer covers! Really glad I saw that before trying to find a stuffer crank for my 555 to turn it into a 562, and nothing fitting!

Mike


----------



## hoskvarna (Dec 7, 2017)

Barton 
I have a 555 that mweba put a 562 jug on and stuffed the crank with 562 tuning. It runs great [emoji106] 
He did a thread on it on AS. I called it 560 hybrid. I have recently sold it to my brother. 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## weimedog (Dec 7, 2017)

barton174 said:


> To that, I'm pretty stoked about them, as well, and will of course wait a year or 2 to see what's what. I hope that given the growing pains that they had with the 550 and 562, that the reason for the delays putting this saw out has been testing and testing and testing. (though I can't complain about how good they were to work with, giving me a brand new 550 with the updates, and selling me my original 7-8 hour 550 for scrap saw price, so I could re-tune the idle air bypass under the brass plug, and give it to my dad after I re-sealed the top end and transfers to make sure they were good. Which, as it happens, was QUITE a step up for him, from his ECHO 440EVL that he bought 30 years ago, has used for fire wood every year, and is still on the stock top end!)
> 
> Watching your recent videos on the 555-562 differences, though, makes me think that getting a 565 and making it a 572 won't be as easy as the 365 XT turning into a 372XP XT by grinding the dividers out of the transfer covers! Really glad I saw that before trying to find a stuffer crank for my 555 to turn it into a 562, and nothing fitting!
> 
> Mike



The differences because of large vs. Small bar mount make it expensive unless u have a junker or three. Just mashing parts together isn't the best approach as I found out. Finding a used 2260 crank turned out to be a bust. Ended up buying a couple new 2260 cranks for future builds..

Also el47 vs el48 setup may not be as drastic...but is worth keeping all that stuff straight to.


----------



## weimedog (Dec 8, 2017)

Best way to get into a small mount 562 concept...find a Jonsered 2260 or a 560 on the other side of the pond.


----------



## JTM (Dec 8, 2017)

What’s the advantage of a small mount?


----------



## Derf (Dec 8, 2017)

Weight

Small mount bars range from 12”-18” (maybe 20” too). Large mount bars range from 18” - 36+”. The small mount bars are narrower top to bottom. The large mount bars are taller / larger. Generally small mount bars favor .325 chain, but do come in 3/8”. Large mount bars favor 3/8” chain, and can come in 0.404”. Therefore, in summary, a small mount bar and chain will generally weigh less than a large mount bar and chain.


----------



## JTM (Dec 8, 2017)

Derf said:


> Weight
> 
> Small mount bars range from 12”-18” (maybe 20” too). Large mount bars range from 18” - 36+”. The small mount bars are narrower top to bottom. The large mount bars are taller / larger. Generally small mount bars favor .325 chain, but do come in 3/8”. Large mount bars favor 3/8” chain, and can come in 0.404”. Therefore, in summary, a small mount bar and chain will generally weigh less than a large mount bar and chain.


Thank you. I did not know that.


----------



## Skeans (Dec 9, 2017)

Derf said:


> Weight
> 
> Small mount bars range from 12”-18” (maybe 20” too). Large mount bars range from 18” - 36+”. The small mount bars are narrower top to bottom. The large mount bars are taller / larger. Generally small mount bars favor .325 chain, but do come in 3/8”. Large mount bars favor 3/8” chain, and can come in 0.404”. Therefore, in summary, a small mount bar and chain will generally weigh less than a large mount bar and chain.


Small mount range from 12"-28" in 3/8' to me it's more of a hold back as well as they aren't as strong. To weight if you guys are really worried about the weight of a bar that short then run a smaller saw.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Termite (Dec 9, 2017)

barton174 said:


> There's not much true old-growth in the east, but FWIW, the 58 acre section of the family farm here that was supposedly the best white and red oak stand in Indiana according to the tree farming association (a lot of the big ones in that area got logged a couple years ago, and a few more finishing up right now.


I had to laugh at that statement. Andyshine 77 said "most loggers think they are at the center of the universe". I doubt if the "Tree Farming Association" even knows there is a Southern Indiana.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 9, 2017)

I have a 2260 (small mount) and also a 562 (large mount) I run 3/8, 20 and 24" on both saws.

For bar's up to 24" I see NO advantage of the large bar mount, I may as well take advantage of the small weight savings of the small bar mount.

SR


----------



## Derf (Dec 9, 2017)

I agree, up to around 20-24” I don’t see any advantage either. But there is a bigger-is-better attitude here and Husky only made a 562xp for the states, the 560 isn’t even an option, let alone the ONLY option. And while it’s a nice 60cc saw, I can’t really see running a 28” bar on it. If I have to cut wood that big, I’d bring a bigger saw. 

But if weight savings is what you’re chasing, it’s easier to buy a RW bar than to import a whole saw from across the pond.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 9, 2017)

Derf said:


> But if weight savings is what you’re chasing, it’s easier to buy a RW bar than to import a whole saw from across the pond.


 You don't have to import anything, just go buy a Jonsered 2260, that's what I did and EVERYONE who uses the saw, LOVES it!

SR


----------



## Ronaldo (Dec 9, 2017)

Skeans said:


> Small mount range from 12"-28" in 3/8' to me it's more of a hold back as well as they aren't as strong. To weight if you guys are really worried about the weight of a bar that short then run a smaller saw.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Not sure that anyone was actually "worried " about the weight, just explaining the difference/benefit. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Walker (Dec 9, 2017)

gunrush128 said:


> I found this gem in another thread. It's supposedly the rear handle of said 'mystery saw'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't want to let the cat out of the bag but I thought the sticker was cool!


.


----------



## barton174 (Dec 12, 2017)

Termite said:


> I had to laugh at that statement. Andyshine 77 said "most loggers think they are at the center of the universe". I doubt if the "Tree Farming Association" even knows there is a Southern Indiana.



The farm is in southern IN. Until several years ago, my Grandpa was big into it. Speaking on what's been done here as far as what it started with and what it is (including a FULL (3-years back) tax audit a few months after speaking in D.C. about how to do finances/taxes on a tree farm, do board-ft inventory to depreciate timber, etc., They found no problems, BTW), board feet/acre vs. TSI/logging over time, Purdue Ag/forestry dept bringing students down to the farm (and having to use the tractor to help the damn tour busses up the hill) every couple years to see the north 58 acres in question (and the rest of the farm) to show what can be done with reclaimed forest, tree farm association holding classes there about the same thing, etc. etc. etc. I'm sure it's possible that there's some old growth stand somewhere in the HNF, or on somebody's property who doesn't do anything but hunt there, or whatever, but nothing that any forester, logger, TFA attendee, or Purdue forestry person who saw this place ever claimed to have seen. That's why I said "supposedly." I think it's probably a reasonable assumption, though, because to get that density of really good white and some red oak trees (with a comparatively high percentage of veneer trees), you pretty much have to be managing it via TSI cutting, getting rid of grapevines and ivy vines, etc. Either way, if there is a stand as good or better in Indiana, that's great! and it sort of helps make my point about there being good lumber in mid-country, now, that at some point was down to not much decent size stuff. 


Mike


----------



## sunfish (Dec 12, 2017)

Andyshine77 said:


> It appears all loggers believe where they are, is the center of the universe.[emoji4]
> 
> Discuss.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Best post on the interwebs!!!


----------



## Stacpa17 (Dec 12, 2017)

Interesting this post was started nov. 2013..still waiting for the 572 xp in the states.....Husqvarna and Stihl should know we only need a 3 month wait. No more is necessary for a new product announcement. Keep it a secret it’s getting annoying and anticlimactic at this point.


----------

